# Jasmin Wagner 12x



## zunge67 (31 März 2009)

hatte auch eine ganz nette Stimme lol6

































rofl3


----------



## Buterfly (31 März 2009)

Wirklich schöne Bilder in deinem Mix :thumbup:

:thx: für's Teilen


----------



## Weltenbummler (1 Apr. 2009)

Hot.


----------



## oberbirne (1 Apr. 2009)

Ist ja ein sehr schöner Klangkörper 
Danke dafür :thumbup:


----------



## Soloro (1 Apr. 2009)

:thumbup: Schöne Aufnahmen.Danke!:thumbup:


----------



## mario747 (4 Apr. 2009)

*Jasmin*

schade das man nicht mehr viel von Ihr hört und vor allem sieht .

Deshalb Danke für die Sammlung


----------



## mark lutz (5 Apr. 2009)

ein feiner mix danke dir


----------



## Ch_SAs (10 Apr. 2009)

:thx: für die Bilder.


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2010)

danke sehr


----------



## Mike150486 (10 Apr. 2012)

Thx für die scharfe Jasmin


----------



## hofi78 (19 Nov. 2012)

Da kannte ich einige noch nicht, vielen Dank!


----------



## Flowerpower (24 Sep. 2014)

Vielen Dank! Sie ist einfach so bezaubernd


----------



## casanova (5 Okt. 2014)

Danke für die schöne Blume


----------



## Drago0303 (8 März 2016)

hot in buffalo


----------



## aschmaab (8 März 2016)

Danke schön !!!


----------

